
Facebook Ads removed our permissions, still charges us money - zdw
https://blog.adafruit.com/2019/11/14/facebook-ads-removed-our-permissions-still-charges-us-money-facebook-fbnewsroom-facebook-sherylsandberg/
======
leppr
Not sure if this is in relation to the previous ban on Limor's account, but
that highlights an important mitigation strategy in today's world of
centralized cloud providers: create separate accounts for each independant
service you need from the provider, and especially, separate personal and
company accounts.

Imagine getting your company's marketing operations in jeopardy because you
forgot to censor a painting with nude people before sharing it on your
personal Facebook feed. Or getting locked out of your website hosting because
you used Gmail to send a bunch of event invites that got flagged as spam.

~~~
Proziam
This right here is one of the reasons the self-hosting and open source world
is growing so much as of late. You simply can't trust most large companies not
to smash every egg you put into their basket.

------
omgwtfbbqhihihi
I love you Adafruit but when you deal with criminals expect to get robbed once
in a while.

~~~
andreareina
Blaming the victim doesn't help anyone.

